# The Official 1/11-1/12 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks like 3-5" before the changeover in CT. This one looks like it will be mostly an NCP event tomorrow, but I figured I'd run a thread on it anyway. If you're close to a ski area, please report on the conditions you're seeing. Winter is _supposed_ to return Saturday so if the R@!N out of this one is minimal, we should be in great shape this coming weekend and beyond...


----------



## JD (Jan 11, 2005)

Wednesday morning could be great.  Stowe is sking well, alot of inbounds woods open, and 3 inches on top of what's there should be fun tomorrow before the change over.


----------



## dmc (Jan 11, 2005)

Saw an awesome "sundog" this morning looking east from the NYS Thruway over the Berks...


----------



## skijay (Jan 11, 2005)

My trees just recovered yesterday from the weekend's ice "storm".    No more ice.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2005)

Stupid question here- what does NCP stand for?
Naked Chicken Pizza?
Neo Classical Precipitation?
Now Chillin' Powder?


----------



## dmc (Jan 11, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Stupid question here- what does NCP stand for?
> Naked Chicken Pizza?
> Neo Classical Precipitation?
> Now Chillin' Powder?



Non Crystaline Percipatation  or rain


----------



## Vortex (Jan 11, 2005)

The other one I like is clear snow.  (Stole that from Sunday River Chat Shouldbeworking's line)  We had alot of converstions about this pre season.  Just would be nice to get snow.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 11, 2005)

Gotcha.
I knew it wasn't good, and figured it was something along the lines of  "It ain't snow"


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2005)

Rutland and Warren VT is calling for snow and Ice but no rain. My bet its all snow at mountain.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2005)

They're now calling for 3-6" here before the changeover. We're now up to 2".


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2005)

We have about an inch In orient point But who cares there is no skiing on the Island, Although the bluffs have pitch of about 35 so if there is enough snow I just might try it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 11, 2005)

A solid 4"+ and still snowing. Sundown and Mohawk must be fun tonight...


----------



## skijay (Jan 11, 2005)

Here in northern CT, a whopping 1 inch of wet snow as of 9:15pm.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 11, 2005)

Coming back from Magic, I hit snow In Winchendon (9:00PM) and there was about 1/2" by the time I hit 128.  SoVT was talkuing all snow...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2005)

skijay said:
			
		

> Here in northern CT, a whopping 1 inch of wet snow as of 9:15pm.



Where in CT, North Eastern CT??  Here in the NW part of CT we had a good 4" by that time.

When I left Ski Sundown in New Hartford CT at 10:00pm there was at least 4", probably more like 5" and it was still falling.  The slopes looked really good, it was pure torture having to stand there working the lift instead of skiing.  :angry:   I tried to ride a shovel down the bunny slope, but there was too much powder  :blink:   There was hardly anyone there too, would have been a really nice night to be out on the slopes!


----------



## skijay (Jan 12, 2005)

I rec'd 3 inches of snow as of 5:30am.  The snow plow guy was plowing my driveway.  It had just started to turn to NCP.  On my way to work this morning it was pouring.  Yuck.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2005)

We picked up about 6". The NCP started around 7 AM.


----------



## dmc (Jan 12, 2005)

Hunter received around 3" then it started to drizzle...
Around 12" on the ground from the last couple weeks...  I hope the rain doesnt melt too much away...  We're actually hoping that the snow absorbs the rain and hardens for back country riding base.... 

Supposed to be super warm.... 
I guess I won't have to make a fire tonight...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 12, 2005)

fizzle fizzle... *pop*

Got nothing in Seacoast NH. MAYBE an 1/8th inch.

-Stephen


----------

